# Ury House, Stonehaven, Scotland, Aug '08



## spacepunk (Aug 31, 2008)

*Here we are at Ury House near Stonehaven. Built in 1885 by Alexander Baird this was once used as the North East HQ of the Scottish Quakers.*


Our first view as we trampled across wet knee high grass.





The main entrance.





Crumbling stairs.





The metal supports are still holding firm.





An old boiler.




























































The coat of arms.










From the air.


----------



## Sabtr (Aug 31, 2008)

What a fabulous building. Once you get inside though you soon realise the dereliction has been going on for a while. Such a shame to waste a building like this. I don't think it be standing for much longer though.


----------



## Neosea (Aug 31, 2008)

Cool find, love that boiler. Thanks for the photo's


----------



## Smellycat (Aug 31, 2008)

Here are some of my photos from the visit



















Ury House was recently visited by Jack Nicklaus who is designing a new 18 hole golf course to be built around
the house, which is to be made into a luxury hotel development.


----------



## fire*fly (Aug 31, 2008)

what a great place, The exterior is deceptive, it seems to have faired much better than the interior! So that guys is going to save the building then? thats good news


----------



## Exploretime (Aug 31, 2008)

Awsome, this it a beautiful building, so grand. Great explore and nice pics.


----------



## zimbob (Aug 31, 2008)

Absolutely gorgeous building 

Reminds me of Crawford Priory somewhat...


----------



## skittles (Aug 31, 2008)

More Info


----------



## jock1966 (Aug 31, 2008)

Great post love the old boiler, passed there today always wonderd what it looked like inside.


----------



## dittohead (Aug 31, 2008)

zimbob said:


> Absolutely gorgeous building
> 
> Reminds me of Crawford Priory somewhat...



Just what I was thinking.


----------



## spacepunk (Aug 31, 2008)

It's in a much better state than CP guys. I think they were built around the same time and have similiar features.

Crawford Priory.





Ury House.


----------



## freebird (Sep 1, 2008)

What a gorgeous place and what a great explore! I dont think I could pass it and not try to get in :wideeyed: . It is really beautiful I'm glad they are gonna save it! Excellent lads well done.


----------



## Foxylady (Sep 1, 2008)

Aah, fantastic building. Love the porch entrance and those crumbling stairs and wall cupboard are totally delightful. Personally, I'd prefer to see it preserved as a derelict building rather than a luxury hotel, but then that's just me!  Nice report, lads.


----------



## escortmad79 (Sep 15, 2008)

I recently moved up to Fife from Devon & it amazes me to see the amount of derelict buildings around Scotland!


----------



## timeteamtom (Sep 28, 2008)

Wwo that place is huge!


----------



## Bryag (Oct 4, 2008)

spacepunk said:


> It's in a much better state than CP guys.



Your photos do not depict this. Zimbob and I ventured in to Crawford Priory, from what I remember you did not. CP retains many of it's original features, and you can see where different renovations over the ages have been made. Much of the original plasterwork also remains intact. Yes the foof falling in has made CP rather dangerous, but it does not make it any less intact
CP's main starcase and bannister is also intact, which I climbed and documented. I do not think I would be attempting the staircase here. (well, OK, I probably would....)
Also, if you examine your pictures of the two front porches, CP retains much of it's leaded glass where Ury's is all gone. Whilst I accept it may not be as hazardous a visit, I really do dispute your claims. Having not visited Ury, I really cannot compare, but from your pics of Ury and my visit of CP, I do believe you are mistaken.


----------



## lost (Oct 4, 2008)

Ury House is just a shell.


----------

